# RODgeeks C270MLF in white



## TXFishSlayer

I just finished up a new build, this one being a father's day gift to my dad.

This rod was built on the RODgeeks C270MLF blank using Fuji "K" series torzite guides, Matagi SK2 reel seat in Pearl White, and cork rear grip/butt. All wraps were completed using ProWrap CFS-A thread in metallic pearl white (9880), white (807), metallic silver (9860) and tan (701).

The rod was built to be matched up with the 13 Fishing Concept "C" reel (white) to throw soft plastics at some red's and trout. I'll be delivering it tonight as an early father's day gift that way it can be broken in tomorrow morning when we go back out fishing.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

*Rod and reel together*

Here's a couple of shots with the rod and reel together.


----------



## jreynolds

Very clean and a perfect match to that C. That's a helluva Father's Day gift.


----------



## Doc Labanowski

That is a **** fine looking piece of fishing gear. Your Pop is going to love it. If he dont I would be glad to take it off your hands.


----------



## johnmyjohn

That's some piece of fishing gear.


----------



## Trinicaster

Nice !!!


----------



## V-Bottom

The above says it all. I'd be proud to have something like that. Lucky Dad, now go catch some feech.


----------



## rolwhit

that is one fine *** setup. Clean and very tasteful. Love it.


----------



## Salty Dog

That is very nice. Very clean and well executed. I like it.


----------



## T_rout

Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speckled

I think your dad is going to love that rod (you built) and reel combo. They match very nicely :dance:. Hope he breaks it in tomorrow .


----------



## bubbas kenner

That sucker is beautiful ,soon as we thought we've seen every thing in a rod n reel and boom incredible art work.


----------



## jimj100

Really beautiful. I am gonna need a 10 magnification to see any asymmetry or flaw in those trim wraps, I guess, because blown up in the pic they are perfect. Exact same number of wraps, same start place and same end place for each. That ain't that easy on inlays!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

You're an artist and a craftsman, no doubt. Beautiful.


----------



## katjim00

What more can you say.....pat yourself on the back awesome work man.


----------



## Swampland

You've outdone yourself on that one. I don't see how you could have given that one up.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Thanks everyone for the awesome comments! This was a fun rod to build and it's been in the planning stage for the last year. I'm glad that I finally pulled the trigger and built her. She performed flawlessly today on the water and my dad ended up catching 4 nice 20" - 26" reds and a couple of trout on her. He loved the action of the rod and didn't put it down until the end of the trip out. I had a chance to throw a couple of casts with it then and loved the way it felt in the hand. It was a perfect Fathers Day on the water today.


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing

I got to see that rod bent over doing work today. It's truly a piece of art. Amazing man!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser

That's hot! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2400tman

One word........ AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VooDoo

Very nice work. No doubt your pops would love it!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

VooDoo said:


> Very nice work. No doubt your pops would love it!


Thanks Casey. He loved it. Now I'm going to have to build this same one for myself soon.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Doc Labanowski said:


> That is a **** fine looking piece of fishing gear. Your Pop is going to love it. If he dont I would be glad to take it off your hands.


Thanks for the compliments Doc. He ended up loving it and fished with it all day yesterday, catching some good sized reds and trout. He even let me cast it right before we came in for the day, lol!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

katjim00 said:


> What more can you say.....pat yourself on the back awesome work man.


Thanks Jim! I tried but my arms are too stubby to reach around for all of that, lol! I appreciate the compliments.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Swampland said:


> You've outdone yourself on that one. I don't see how you could have given that one up.


Thanks for the inspiration and compliments Lance. Your builds inspired me, along with the other builders on this board, to step up my game and put this rod together. Thanks for always being there to help with advise or parts.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

rolwhit said:


> that is one fine *** setup. Clean and very tasteful. Love it.


Thanks Roland - the "master" of the white rods! After looking at the rods you brought over to Lance's I knew what I wanted to do on this build. Keep building that way you can give me more inspiration for future builds.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

2400tman said:


> One word........ AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Chris! Those crappie rods you've been working on are just as nice in my opinion!


----------



## JuiceGoose

Bud that is a nice clean simple perfectly executed rod. Nothing like it for sure.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

JuiceGoose said:


> Bud that is a nice clean simple perfectly executed rod. Nothing like it for sure.


Thanks Juice!


----------



## ellisredfish

Nice and easy on the eyes like a beautiful woman.


----------



## Wafflejaw

Beautiful build! Very elegant, well done!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

ellisredfish said:


> Nice and easy on the eyes like a beautiful woman.


Well said... well said! 

Many thanks for the compliments.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Wafflejaw said:


> Beautiful build! Very elegant, well done!


Thanks!


----------



## alldaylong

Two words "SLAM DUNK"!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Goags

alldaylong said:


> Two words "SLAM DUNK"!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


For sure! Looks like a fine piece of jewelry, Armando!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Goags said:


> For sure! Looks like a fine piece of jewelry, Armando!


Thanks Arthur and Jerry!


----------



## d4rdbuilder

Very clean! Really like the color combo! Very well done!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

d4rdbuilder said:


> Very clean! Really like the color combo! Very well done!


Thanks!


----------



## Explorer19kc

Awesome!!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Explorer19kc said:


> Awesome!!


Thanks Explorer!


----------



## Sisco Kid

Awsome Job, pefect match
Well Done


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Thanks Sisco!


----------



## Explorer19kc

Awesome!!


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Explorer19kc said:


> Awesome!!


Thanks!


----------

